# Waiting for ITIN



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I filed a W7 (ITIN application) for my wife along with our joint tax return on March 11 from Germany by registered mail. The return slip confirmed the IRS received it on March 21. Processing time was supposed to be 6 weeks, but it's been over 8 weeks now and no ITIN and no tax refund. The IRS hotlines say the call volume is too high and I should try back another time. What options do I have?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You could try checking your refund status using the IRS's official mobile app, available for iOS and Android.

Are you expecting your tax refund via direct deposit to a U.S. bank or credit union account, or via paper check? The former is more reliable and faster, and the latter is subject to postal delays and losses, plus deposit delays in/from Germany. Either way the mobile app should tell you whether your refund is on the way.


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks. I'll try that. The refund will be via direct deposit. My understanding is that the IRS will process the ITIN first before looking at the attached tax return.


----------



## AKIF.M (May 24, 2016)

Alltimegreat1 said:


> Thanks. I'll try that. The refund will be via direct deposit. My understanding is that the IRS will process the ITIN first before looking at the attached tax return.


Assuming that form W7 was correctly filled and all required documentation were attached, IRS will process the ITIN application first. Calling IRS is a hassle and some instances waste of time since it all depends on what kind of person you will get on the other side. 

Tax returns with ITIN do take longer than normal to process. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DISCLOSURE: This communication has not been prepared as a formal tax opinion within the procedures described in Treasury Department Circular 230. As a result, we are required by Treasury Regulations to advise you that for any significant Federal tax issue addressed herein, the advice in this communication (including any attachments) was not intended or written to be used, and it cannot be used by the taxpayer, for the purpose of avoiding penalties that may be imposed on the taxpayer.


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Still no ITIN. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. It took over 6 months to get my son's social security card when it was supposed to take 6 weeks.


----------

